# Summers is saved!!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of good thoughts and prayers for a good check up and lots of time for Summers and her new mom. Bless you too SM for being the match maker!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Matchmaker, matchmaker, make me a match . . . !! 

Thank you for helping this girl out. Sounds like you opened the door for her and Summers is doing the rest. Fingers and paws crossed here that everything continues to go well.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That's awesome! If you want, you can send the picture to my phone and I can put it on here for you. Just let me know if you want to do that and I'll PM you my cell #.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's Summer!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

She's beautiful! Seeing all the fantastic placements in the short time I've been on GRF warms me to the core 

Here's hoping Summer's blood work is good and she keeps working her way into the current "foster's" heart :crossfing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is gorgeous and sounds like Summer is home furever. Praying for good news from Dr Dodds.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG...Summers looks so much like my Savanah. She's beautiful. :smooch:

Thoughts and prayers that her blood work comes out great and that she's found her forever home with her foster mom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Summers*

Good work, Susan Marie!
Summers is just beautiful!
PRAYING that her bloodwork comes out great!
I am so happy for Summer and her new Mom!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, she's gorgeous! Yeah, I bet she's not going anywhere...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is great, you do so much good!!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is wonderful. Thanks for helping this lovely girl out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Summer's beautiful, praying her results are good and she's healthy. 

Thank you for helping and making this possible.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Summers' blood work is perfect. She has a forever home !!!:banana::banana::banana:
Thank you KaMu, your donation helped with some of her bills.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Summers' blood work is perfect. She has a forever home !!!
> Thank you KaMu, your donation helped with some of her bills.


ArROOoOoOOOO! Yea!!!


----------

